# need drivers for MSI N1996



## Norther (Oct 13, 2011)

hello i need chip set drivers for MSI N1996 - ms 7301 ver 1.0 can anyone help me ? OS XP SP3


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Norther, welcome to TSF

Is this motherboard from a brand named computer? if so can you give the make and model of computer?


----------



## Norther (Oct 13, 2011)

You need all the specifications - like ram, video card, processor ? That is printed on the mother board MSI N1996 and under the ram slot ms 7301 ver 1.0. I do not understand your question ? It is not a brand named PC.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

This board was commonly used in Packard Bell Systems.

Download and Install *AIDA64 Extreme*

Once the program has been installed:

-Open the Program
-Select Report at the top
-in the dropdown menu select Report Wizard
-Next
-Hardware pages
-Next
-Plain Text
-once done it will generate a log.

Post the log back here.


----------

